# Emergency Ref Outpost



## Zhorken

A referee's work can have its thorny sides. A job description that involves standing between two people with super-powerful fighting creatures and attempting to keep things clean and safe between them as claws swipe through the air and flames burst across the field is bound to have its share of hazards. Sometimes, a referee on the field just needs some time away from the action, at least until they're conscious again. However, if the battle had to stop right there and only continue when (and if) the referee came to, every single time, one can only estimate how few of them would ever see completion. So, what are the trainers to do when greater circumstances have made their referee incapabale of doing any further work for a given stretch of time? The common response has become that of summoning a stand-in to resume and oversee the fight. It takes only a call to activate the service, which will seek out a referee eager to help the ASB League running smoothly, even if it takes standing where others have been struck down.

*Emergency Referee Outpost*​ 
If your referee has failed to write a reffing for your match within the DQ time without posting in the Absence Sheet or has stated that they will be gone for a long time and are offering his or her battles up for emergency reffing, you may post here to request that a new referee take over your match, at least temporarily. Your post should include the rules for the match, a brief description of how far along it is and, of course, a link back to the battle thread itself so that it is easy to find.

Please do not post here if your referee is just being a little slower than usual or because you have a challenge on the board that has yet to be picked up. Referees do have lives and are offering you their service as a courtesy; if you're unduly demanding, it's likely that no one at all will want to ref for you.

*Information for Emergency Referees*​ 
For each round of a match you ref as an emergency stand-in, you receive $1 more than you ordinarily would for each Pokémon on the field. If you are still functioning as an emergency referee when the battle ends, you receive only half the usual referee prize, however, and the referee who initially handled the match may claim the other half. If the original referee eventually comes back and closes the battle, they too receive only half the prize, and you may claim the other half. If your emergency reffing consisted only of posting that the battle would end in a draw or to DQ someone — i.e. you don't do any actual reffing — you can't claim any money for it; likewise, if the original referee contributed nothing to the battle but posting the thread, they are not eligible to receive any pay for it.


----------



## The Omskivar

Ampharos v. me would appreciate a revival (though I'm losing pretty spectacularly) and our ref seems to have been inactive for a while now.  Any takers?


----------



## shy ♡

The Omskivar said:


> Ampharos v. me would appreciate a revival (though I'm losing pretty spectacularly) and our ref seems to have been inactive for a while now.  Any takers?


I'll take this up... hopefully my eyes won't hate me :c


----------



## Noctowl

Erm...I think our ref..left? I'm not sure really, but if anyone would like to take this up I would appreciate it.


----------



## allitersonance

Noctowl said:


> Erm...I think our ref..left? I'm not sure really, but if anyone would like to take this up I would appreciate it.


I'll take it.

Obviously an e-ref will be finishing the battle here; anything special needed to do database things with that?


----------



## Zhorken

allitersonance said:


> Obviously an e-ref will be finishing the battle here; anything special needed to do database things with that?


The database supports e-refs but there's no actual way to proclaim yourself as an e-ref yet.  I've handed it over to you though.


----------



## Ether's Bane

We need a ref for my battle against Wargle.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ether's Bane said:


> We need a ref for my battle against Wargle.


I'll do it. I'll have a reffing up for you today or tomorrow.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

an e-ref may be needed to help the original ref  for this battle -->  http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=17471


edit: forget i said anything


----------



## allitersonance

That's a test battle. The whole point is for the original ref to finish it.


----------



## ....

We're gonna need a ref here.


----------



## Meowth

Blazhy and I might want one too.


----------



## M&F

Sangfroidish said:


> Blazhy and I might want one too.


I might as well pick it up, since I've since finished TWEWY, so now I can take this spicy tuna roll of a battle and F it to high heaven.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

another ref may be needed to help the original ref in this battle -->  http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=17471


Since my opponent hasn't been on and most likely won't be can a ref at least ref the current round so it can end soon after


----------



## Herbe

Like allitersonance told you, Zekrom, the whole point is to have the original ref finish the battle because it's testing the new refs skills. Be patient. You can't get emergency refs in test battles. It'll end soon enough and there'll have to be a new, different battle due to the circumstances.


----------



## Dragon

I think Zekrom means it wants another referee to come and take Mai's place as the mentoring referee.


----------



## Herbe

Ohhh! Okay then. That makes sense.


----------



## allitersonance

No, the post is definitely asking someone to take Gevaisa's place for a round so that Mai can be DQ'd faster. The first line is a c/p of a previous request for someone to replace the examinee as well, so.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Dragon said:


> I think Zekrom means it wants another referee to come and take Mai's place as the mentoring referee.


This is what i meant ^ but i couldn't think of the correct way to say so


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

I am looking for someone to take mai's place

Sorry for the misunderstanding & sorry for the double post


----------



## Coloursfall

Well, looks like half of my battles exploded. 

I'm gonna need someone to come in and close this in a draw for us, we decided. If you need the other players to give permission lemmie know.


----------



## Eifie

Coloursfall said:


> Well, looks like half of my battles exploded.
> 
> I'm gonna need someone to come in and close this in a draw for us, we decided. If you need the other players to give permission lemmie know.


Done.


----------



## Negrek

Mawile said:


> We're gonna need a ref here.


I think this is still up for grabs, yeah? I'll take it if so.


----------



## ....

Negrek said:


> I think this is still up for grabs, yeah? I'll take it if so.


Nobody else has taken it yet, so thank you!


----------



## Ether's Bane

Murkrow and I need an emergency ref.


----------



## Eifie

Ether's Bane said:


> Murkrow and I need an emergency ref.


I can take this if you don't mind me being totally unfamiliar with the band and thus likely to awkwardly avoid including it in the flavour... (this is not a rhetorical question, let me know)


----------



## Murkrow

I don't mind!


----------



## Wargle

Ether's Bane and I need a ref since ours quit ASB.


----------



## Eifie

Wargle said:


> Ether's Bane and I need a ref since ours quit ASB.


I'll do it.


----------



## ultraviolet

MD and I need a referee for our battle, and Meursault has agreed to step in because they're cool as hell


----------



## nastypass

oooookay so i am sick as a dog right now. if the tournament battle i'm reffing has commands up before tuesday i would appreciate an e-ref stepping in, preferably from the pool of people already reffing this round


----------



## TruetoCheese

Meursault said:


> oooookay so i am sick as a dog right now. if the tournament battle i'm reffing has commands up before tuesday i would appreciate an e-ref stepping in, preferably from the pool of people already reffing this round


If  it comes up mind if I do so? Or would you like to leave it open until the commands are posted.


----------



## M&F

Ah, yes, I was going to mention but I forgot -- if anyone's not going to make it for a round, I'm always available to pick up someone's tournament slack for a while. I've been doing that all throughout round two, after all. I mean, I have no problem with TrueToCheese picking up this particular occourance, but, just to mention that I'm on call for this sort of thing whenever it might come up next (and for that matter, Eifie's offered likewise, so either of us is fair game for that kind of thing).


----------



## Negrek

Byrus and I would really appreciate it if someone picked up our old battle.


----------



## Eifie

Negrek said:


> Byrus and I would really appreciate it if someone picked up our old battle.


Aha! The ultimate test of my reffing skills! oh dear...


----------



## shy ♡

Could we get an e-ref for this battle? Been almost a month and Meursault said to get one n_n;


----------



## Keldeo

pathos said:


> Could we get an e-ref for this battle? Been almost a month and Meursault said to get one n_n;


I'll take this.


----------



## Eifie

I keep forgetting to get around to asking for an e-ref for this battle. It's a double battle, with one Pokémon down on one side and both Pokémon remaining on the other. Also, it's taking place on a giant pizza sailing through the sky (and the one Pokémon left on the other team is currently trapped on the DARK SIDE OF THE PIZZA).


----------



## Totodile

Since MF is busy, could hopeandjoy vs. me get an e-ref?


----------



## shy ♡

Totodile said:


> Since MF is busy, could hopeandjoy vs. me get an e-ref?


I'll take this.


----------



## Keldeo

Eifie said:


> I keep forgetting to get around to asking for an e-ref for this battle. It's a double battle, with one Pokémon down on one side and both Pokémon remaining on the other. Also, it's taking place on a giant pizza sailing through the sky (and the one Pokémon left on the other team is currently trapped on the DARK SIDE OF THE PIZZA).


I'll ref this, but I won't be able to get the first reffing in until tomorrow afternoon (PDT). Also Eifie if you don't tell me what you want your Swinub to be called by then I'm going to refer him as Cherry Dumpling Coke Beer Loaf, probably.


----------



## Keldeo

Excuse the double post, but I'll be taking over for Meursault as an e-ref for uv vs. MD.


----------



## Zero Moment

MF is a busy man


----------



## Negrek

Hey, I'm afraid I'm going to need a couple people to take the battles I'm currently reffing. That's this tournament battle here and this mock test here--it needs a new mentoring referee.

Sorry about this, as well as for sitting on these so long before dropping.


----------



## shy ♡

I can take over as the mentor in that battle, I guess I'll just keep using your team?


----------



## Keldeo

Negrek said:


> Hey, I'm afraid I'm going to need a couple people to take the battles I'm currently reffing. That's this tournament battle here and this mock test here--it needs a new mentoring referee.
> 
> Sorry about this, as well as for sitting on these so long before dropping.


I'll take over for the tournament battle.


----------



## Grass King

Anyone fancy taking on the Butterfly battle for Zexion and I?


----------



## Superbird

Grass King said:


> Anyone fancy taking on the Butterfly battle for Zexion and I?


Sure, why not. I'll get this.


----------



## The Omskivar

okay so I'm pretty sure everyone this applies to knows already, but:

*I am taking a leave of absence from reffing for the summer.  If I am the referee of your battle, arrange for an emergency referee.*  I should still be around to post commands, but a little leniency would be appreciated on DQ times.


----------



## Zero Moment

Zero Moment said:


> MF is a busy man


Can anyone take this?


----------



## shy ♡

Zero Moment said:


> Can anyone take this?


Oop, thought it was already taken, but I'll get! Should have it up later today.

And can someone get this?


----------



## Eifie

pathos said:


> And can someone get this?


MF's already working on it.


----------



## shy ♡

Eifie said:


> MF's already working on it.


:o okay!


----------



## Eifie

MD and I need a new fair arbitrator for our battle of wits. The arena is quite unusual, so please know what you're getting into! :o The new ref will have to PM Omskivar for all the juicy gossip about who is really who beneath all the smoke and mirrors...


----------



## Zero Moment

So this piece of ancient history never got finished. If I got it unarchived, would anyone be willing to ref it? It's the final round, with only one way to end.


----------



## Byrus

Zero Moment said:


> So this piece of ancient history never got finished. If I got it unarchived, would anyone be willing to ref it? It's the final round, with only one way to end.


I'll finish this one off for you.


----------



## Keldeo

Eifie said:


> MD and I need a new fair arbitrator for our battle of wits. The arena is quite unusual, so please know what you're getting into! :o The new ref will have to PM Omskivar for all the juicy gossip about who is really who beneath all the smoke and mirrors...


I'll be picking this up, as requested.


----------



## Meowth

Normally I really don't like asking for e-refs, especially when I haven't been the most active person in the world lately myself, but it's been such a while since any of my active battles have been reffed that I think I'd better.

Murkrow vs me, Grass King vs me, and me vs Music Dragon are all up for grabs.


----------



## shy ♡

I'll take you vs Murkrow, reffing up soon-ish!


----------



## Keldeo

I'll take Grass King vs. Sangfroidish.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Sangfroidish said:


> Normally I really don't like asking for e-refs, especially when I haven't been the most active person in the world lately myself, but it's been such a while since any of my active battles have been reffed that I think I'd better.
> 
> Murkrow vs me, Grass King vs me, and me vs Music Dragon are all up for grabs.


Hey, I can take your battle against MD!

wait

no seriously I've procrastinated enough I'll do this tomorrow i swear


----------



## Meowth

Heh, it's no problem really, I just thought maybe getting at least one of my battles going somewhere again would get me back into ASB and help stop my own procrastination.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

It's a vicious cycle we're all caught up in, truly.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Could a ref kindly pick up this battle of Omski vs me?


----------



## Keldeo

I liek Squirtles said:


> Could a ref kindly pick up this battle of Omski vs me?


I'll take this one.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Is anyone available to take either moi vs. Grass King or Metallica Fanboy?


----------



## Eifie

Eta Carinae said:


> Is anyone available to take either moi vs. Grass King or Metallica Fanboy?


MF is disappear, so if I pick that up it'll likely just end up ending by DQ, anyway. I can handle that if you want to, though.

(As for vs Grass King, I've been waiting for my chance to jump on that, but since I'm reffing a bunch of battles right now let me get back to you later today.)


----------



## Eifie

Okay, I'll take care of Eta Carinae vs Metallica Fanboy tomorrow, hopefully. As for vs Grass King, I'll have to let you know within the next few days when I am feeling more awake and capable of dealing with life. If someone wants to snatch that up in the meantime, feel free.


----------



## Skyman

I'll take up Eta Carinae vs Grass King, and I'll see if I can post my reffing tomorrow before I leave for my Project M tournament. If not, I'll have it up early Saturday most likely.


----------



## Wargle

Erm, what if the ref for a ref test battle we're in is disappear? I know they can't be subbed but they were DQ'ed in my battle against them


----------



## Eifie

Wargle said:


> Erm, what if the ref for a ref test battle we're in is disappear? I know they can't be subbed but they were DQ'ed in my battle against them


I'll handle it. Let me know when (if} you need the slot.


----------



## Wargle

Ok, I'm good for now, I'll wait some more in case they come back


----------



## Eifie

Could Dragon and I get an e-ref for our clash of tiny fairies and huge draconic beasts? It's a double and in the nature of a true smackdown, should not be a commitment of more than a few rounds, including the current one.


----------



## Superbird

I am going to just ask for an E-ref to do something with Metallica Fanboy vs. Me. I'm not sure whether MF is coming back whenever a new round of it is posted and I'd be fine if it were just to be closed where it is, but it's been sitting there for a little too long.


----------



## Eifie

Superbird said:


> I am going to just ask for an E-ref to do something with Metallica Fanboy vs. Me. I'm not sure whether MF is coming back whenever a new round of it is posted and I'd be fine if it were just to be closed where it is, but it's been sitting there for a little too long.


While I can't come close to matching the beauty of Kratos's writing, I'll put up a round for this today and we'll DQ MF if he doesn't come back in time.


----------



## Meowth

It sounds like pathos is going to be gone quite some time, so Murkrow and I might need an e-e-ref.


----------



## Eifie

Sangfroidish said:


> It sounds like pathos is going to be gone quite some time, so Murkrow and I might need an e-e-ref.


I can do it!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Since both pathos and Meursault seem gone for now, I have to ask somebody to close this battle.


----------



## Byrus

Eifie said:


> Could Dragon and I get an e-ref for our clash of tiny fairies and huge draconic beasts? It's a double and in the nature of a true smackdown, should not be a commitment of more than a few rounds, including the current one.


I'll take this one. You can expect the next round up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Hello! TruetoCheese is taking a break from reffing, and since he took so many of my battles I now need e-ref for these battles. Many thanks!


----------



## Zero Moment

Pathos is taking a break from reffing, so could someone pick up me vs Lilypad?
And since Skyman is out of commission for a bit, me and Birdcrest, too.


----------



## The Omskivar

Zero Moment said:


> me and Birdcrest


I can take this one!  If Skyman is out of commission for a bit then I have a little extra time, expect results in a day or three


----------



## Eifie

Zero Moment said:


> Pathos is taking a break from reffing, so could someone pick up me vs Lilypad?


I'll do it.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Hello! TruetoCheese is taking a break from reffing, and since he took so many of my battles I now need e-ref for these battles. Many thanks!


Got lost on the last page :(

Maybe we should keep track of battles needing e-refs?


----------



## Eifie

Whoops! I'll take JackPK vs LotF as well.


----------



## JackPK

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Hello! TruetoCheese is taking a break from reffing, and since he took so many of my battles I now need e-ref for these battles. Many thanks!


I'll grab LotF vs The Omskivar. It should be up later this evening!

And with that, I believe the backlog of battles needing e-refs is gone.


----------



## Zhorken

Can someone DQ surskitty, and then I guess... I'll close the battle myself?


----------



## Eifie

Zhorken said:


> Can someone DQ surskitty, and then I guess... I'll close the battle myself?


Voilá!


----------



## Superbird

Eifie said:


> I don't think I'll be able to ref for a while. Superbird vs The Omskivar will need an e-ref, and I'll be adding another to TruetoCheese's pile of unfulfilled promises. So sorry, guys :C


Well, I guess I'll go ahead and request an E-ref, then.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Superbird said:


> Well, I guess I'll go ahead and request an E-ref, then.


On it like a bonnet.


----------



## Eifie

Eta Carinae and I would be so grateful to anyone who could help us wrap up our battle on Dusky Bridge, because we have potentially five evolutions waiting on it! :o It's a 3v3, with 2 Pokémon left on one side and 1 Pokémon on the other.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Eifie said:


> Eta Carinae and I would be so grateful to anyone who could help us wrap up our battle on Dusky Bridge, because we have potentially five evolutions waiting on it! :o It's a 3v3, with 2 Pokémon left on one side and 1 Pokémon on the other.


In exchange, I'll ref a battle for anyone who takes this.


----------



## JackPK

I hate to have to do this, but my job's ramped up my duties so much that reffing has been impossible for the past month or so, and that seems exceedingly unlikely to change until at least awhile into 2016, so I have to ask someone to take over for me in the tournament battle I'm reffing (Music Dragon vs Byrus). (The next round has been sitting in my files half-finished for more than half a month, so I can send it along to the new ref if they want me to.)

If the battlers in either of my other battles (LotF vs Lilycolo and Keldeo vs Eifie II) would like to ask for an e-ref, I certainly don't mind, but if not then I'm going to hold onto those battles for now in the hopes of finishing them in the new year, since they're less time-sensitive than a tournament battle.


----------



## sanderidge

here to add to the backlog is this battle that Wargle and I would like an e-ref for~


----------



## Wargle

Faorzia said:


> here to add to the backlog is this battle that Wargle and I would like an e-ref for~


And I'm gonna fix that url (though all it needed was removing the %20)


----------



## Eifie

JackPK said:


> I hate to have to do this, but my job's ramped up my duties so much that reffing has been impossible for the past month or so, and that seems exceedingly unlikely to change until at least awhile into 2016, so I have to ask someone to take over for me in the tournament battle I'm reffing (Music Dragon vs Byrus). (The next round has been sitting in my files half-finished for more than half a month, so I can send it along to the new ref if they want me to.)
> 
> If the battlers in either of my other battles (LotF vs Lilycolo and Keldeo vs Eifie II) would like to ask for an e-ref, I certainly don't mind, but if not then I'm going to hold onto those battles for now in the hopes of finishing them in the new year, since they're less time-sensitive than a tournament battle.


I am very much going to regret this, but I'll take over the tournament battle, at least temporarily.


----------



## Byrus

Eta Carinae said:


> In exchange, I'll ref a battle for anyone who takes this.


I'm not sure if this offer still stands, but if it does, I'd appreciate it if you'd ref this battle vs Meursault for me. If not, that's okay, I'll still pick this battle up. Expect a reffing up by Sunday at the latest. (haha look at me setting myself up deadlines to motivate myself to ref again)

And, as a side note, I promised Totodile and Zhorken I would ref their double battle and then I basically abandoned it halfway through. Sorry abut that! I'll get back to reffing that one too.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Byrus said:


> I'm not sure if this offer still stands, but if it does, I'd appreciate it if you'd ref this battle vs Meursault for me. If not, that's okay, I'll still pick this battle up. Expect a reffing up by Sunday at the latest. (haha look at me setting myself up deadlines to motivate myself to ref again)


I'd be happy to take that one for you!  I'll say Sunday as well for an approximate date of reffing.


----------



## Eifie

Faorzia said:


> here to add to the backlog is this battle that Wargle and I would like an e-ref for~


I hate myself already, but I'll do it.


----------



## nastypass

yeah i hate to pile on to the list here too, but can i perhaps get an e-ref for my battle with LotF?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

If anyone would like to pick up where TruetoCheese left off in my non-tournament battle with LotF, we'd really appreciate it.


----------



## M&F

Right, I guess it's time to finally dust off the reffing whistle, even if I have to fight a cracked touchscreen to do it.


Meursault said:


> yeah i hate to pile on to the list here too, but can i perhaps get an e-ref for my battle with LotF?


Expect a reffing later today.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Could someone ref Superbird v me, please?


----------



## The Omskivar

Some of you may have noticed that I disappeared for a few months.  Following my academic dreams has resulted in a much stricter amount of free time, alongside many more productive thespian ways to spend it.  Unfortunately, this means my reffing has fallen by the wayside, and these two battles will need emergency referees:

Sangfroidish v Skyman
Birdcrest v Zero Moment

I'm terribly sorry, perhaps during the summer I can take a battle on, but for now I can't get anything done fast enough to be useful as a referee.  I'm still going to finish the last round of the Baby Bug Ball Brawl.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I could use a ref to wrap up this battle with Lord of the Fireflies. Neither LotF or TruetoCheese have been on here in several months, so wrapping up this battle should be rather straightforward.


----------



## Eifie

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I could use a ref to wrap up this battle with Lord of the Fireflies. Neither LotF or TruetoCheese have been on here in several months, so wrapping up this battle should be rather straightforward.


Might as well actually do something with my ref powers.


----------



## Byrus

It's been a while, so if someone feels like picking up my battle with Zhorken, I'd appreciate it. I'll also ref one of your battles in return, if you want.


----------



## Shadow11615

Could someone ref me and Stryke123's battle? Its been a long while, and I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Stryke

If anyone here has the time, could you consider picking up me and Cynder's battle? We'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Stryke

I apologize for double posting, but could someone possibly wrap up my battle with Shadow11615? Shadow's gone AWOL, and our original ref can't ref for us anymore, so it should be pretty straightforward.


----------



## Negrek

Finchwidget said:


> I apologize for double posting, but could someone possibly wrap up my battle with Shadow11615? Shadow's gone AWOL, and our original ref can't ref for us anymore, so it should be pretty straightforward.


I can do this. Be up in a couple days.


----------



## Keldeo

I'm in a very old battle with Totodile, and the ref doesn't seem to be around any more. Totodile has let me know she's okay with it being closed, so would it be possible for someone to wrap it up on the db for us?


----------



## Negrek

Keldeo said:


> I'm in a very old battle with Totodile, and the ref doesn't seem to be around any more. Totodile has let me know she's okay with it being closed, so would it be possible for someone to wrap it up on the db for us?


Unfortunately I think Zhorken is the only one who can close a battle outside the primary referee. I'll pass on a request to close this one, in any case.

(If I'm wrong and I should be able to do the closure just generally as a referee, please let me know! I could be missing something totally obvious.)


----------



## Zhorken

Yeah the interface for that stuff still sucks.  I had such big dreams for it, lmao....

Done, in any case.


----------



## Negrek

Is there anybody who might be able to take my battle against Gzhoom? Just started, should be quite straightforward to ref.


----------



## Porygon2

Negrek said:


> Is there anybody who might be able to take my battle against Gzhoom? Just started, should be quite straightforward to ref.


I'll get this done, possibly today (instead of actually doing the job I get paid for).


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Could someone please wrap up my battle with Zaiella? Neither she nor Eta Carinae have been online in a while and I'm not seeing this continuing. Thanks!


----------



## Negrek

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Could someone please wrap up my battle with Zaiella? Neither she nor Eta Carinae have been online in a while and I'm not seeing this continuing. Thanks!


Yup, can do.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Could someone ref Superbird vs me? Meursalt hasn't posted in it in a while. :P


----------



## Cynder

Could someone close my battle vs Sglod? It has not been updated, and Sglod has not been on in a while.


----------



## Negrek

Cynder said:


> Could someone close my battle vs Sglod? It has not been updated, and Sglod has not been on in a while.


Sure. Just to be polite, I'll send Sglod a message about it, and in the likely event that they don't get back to me in a few days, I'll close the battle.

Scratch that, I see you already asked! Closing it now!

Meanwhile, I unfortunately am going to need to throw my battle against Gzhoom back up here.

Edit: Also, hell, I'll do ILS vs Superbird.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Negrek said:


> Meanwhile, I unfortunately am going to need to throw my battle against Gzhoom back up here.


I can ref a round of this!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Could I please have someone post a DQ warning/wrap up this battle? It doesn't look like it's going to continue and I'd love to get it off my mind :P Thanks!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

With a heavy heart, I have to put the Cheep Cheep Royale on here. :'( Did not expect the second semester to be this hard.


----------



## Gzhoom

Could Negrek and I get a ref for our battle?

Also this one could use a ref, and Porygon2 hasn't been active since December. They posted in the Absence Sheet in November, but this absence seems to be a bit longer than they implied.


----------



## Eifie

Ugh, I tried to force it but I'm just not into reffing anymore. I'll need someone to take over the ILS vs Blastoise quest battle. Whoever takes it over, poke me and I'll send you the calcs and outline for the next round.


----------



## Superbird

Eifie said:


> Ugh, I tried to force it but I'm just not into reffing anymore. I'll need someone to take over the ILS vs Blastoise quest battle. Whoever takes it over, poke me and I'll send you the calcs and outline for the next round.


I'll see if I can handle it.


----------



## Cynder

my old battle with stryke could use a ref, now that this coming back

this multi battle also need finishing up


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Cynder said:


> this multi battle also need finishing up


o wow this exists again! I think I have a lot of the calculations done for this already...? I'll pull it back up!


----------

